# B Pillar / Chrome Door Trim Alignment



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I dunno......kinda falls under 'Production Tolerance'

You made me go out and look at mine.....similar gap but opposite door.
I've owned so many cars, each with its own little.....uh...something they could've done better spot, I just don't look so hard anymore......you'll see what I mean as the vehicles in your life become more numerous.

Probably, if you walk the dealer lot and look at this area on their other Cruzes, you'll see what I'm saying.

As far as door adjustment.....there is nothing that occured that would affect that area.

Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The chrome does not line up on my drivers door and rear passenger door but I have no wind noise or closing issues so I choose to leave things alone. 

You can clearly see this when looking in the rear side mirror when driving.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mine sticks a further out from the car then the passenger. Or at least it seems that way. Ah well, its good enough for me.


----------

